# Best mid-price Hitch Rack? - Kuat Transfer/RM Monorail/Yakima Holdup/?



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

I need to buy a hitch platform rack in the next 2 weeks. I can't wrap my head around spending $600 for rack (I'm cheap!).

Of the mid-priced platform racks, does anyone have any guidance or experience? I haven't seen any of them in-person. I only need to haul 2 bikes... no fat bikes or anything odd. just road bikes and/or 29er MTBs.

Kuat Transfer looks like a great deal.
RM Monorail also looks solid
Yakima Hold-up looks even better for a few more $$.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Saris racks are US made. The Superclamp 2 is very easy to use. Just 2 ratcheting wheel arms, and no need for straps unless you need the extra security.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JpAdct (Dec 1, 2016)

I just used a 20% coupon from REI to get the Kuat Sherpa 2.0 and I am impressed. Solid! Lightweight and looks good. If you can score a coupon, it makes these more reasonable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

JpAdct said:


> I just used a 20% coupon from REI to get the Kuat Sherpa 2.0 and I am impressed. Solid! Lightweight and looks good. If you can score a coupon, it makes these more reasonable.


Thanks for the comment... funny you mention the Kuat Sherpa... I just made a deal on a slightly used, but fairly new Sherpa!


----------



## JpAdct (Dec 1, 2016)

TTUB said:


> Thanks for the comment... funny you mention the Kuat Sherpa... I just made a deal on a slightly used, but fairly new Sherpa!


Good score! How do you like it? I haven't used mine yet. Is it the 2.0 or the older one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

It's the 2.0. Haven't even picket it up yet!


----------



## Toogy (May 20, 2015)

I'll second the Saris Superclamp EX2, I've been using one all year and it's great! super easy to use, fairly compact and lightweight, no frame contact, has security cables (although probably not that secure) 
Overall, I'd highly recommend it


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm happy with my Kuat Transfer 3 rack. Zero buyer's remorse with it. I got it from Backcountry when they had a 20% off one full priced item sale.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Had the Transfer and now the Monorail, out of the 2 imho I think the RM is a lot better rack.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Been looking at the Monorail as well, I am cheap and that seems like the best option plus it has the capability of adding more bikes. Ultimately I just need a two bike rack to hold my commuter 29er hardtail and the wife's beach cruiser but would be nice on those yearly trips when we head to CO to see family and be able to take two mtb and the beach cruiser(s) without having to borrow a rack from a buddy or throw one of the mtbs on my roof rack (Kuat Trio). Was planning on waiting for the Quik-Rack Mach 2 but he has had some material delay issues and just haven't gotten around to spending the money on the 1Up QuikRack (OG version).


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

TTUB said:


> Kuat Transfer looks like a great deal.
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Transfer and it's great. 2 day shipping from Amazon and no
tax in California, also got a Kurt receiver from Amazon, had to pay tax on that tho...

Kuat Transfer Universal 2 Bike Hitch Mount

CURT Manufacturing 13316 Class 3 Trailer Hitch


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

I have and love the Thule T2 Pro XT. If you have any interest in carrying a fat bike, the primary selling point for me was that it carries everything from fat to road bikes with no modification.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

twodownzero said:


> I have and love the Thule T2 Pro XT. If you have any interest in carrying a fat bike, the primary selling point for me was that it carries everything from fat to road bikes with no modification.


Just bought this today...


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

A friend had the Yakima 2-Timer and I wanted to carry up to 4 bikes. His seemed solid and he's been very happy with it. After shopping others that secured bikes in a similar way, I just went by price at the time and got the 4-timer at 20% off. I had a 700c city bike on there last week and it works well with the 2" 26'er, plus bikes or fat, it's hauled them all. Forgot the price but it was reasonable after all the comparisons with good rated carriers. Saris might have been pretty reasonable too.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I got a Rocky Mounts Monorail to stave me off while I wait for the release of the QuikRack v2. I didn't expect to like it this much. It is solid and well built. Easy on and off. The locks are a joke but I haven't seen any that were much better.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Only problem with the 2-timer is that it holds via the frame instead of wheels. That may work for city, hybrid and road bikes but for lots of newer mtbs that have curved top tubes it will not hold well, this is why you see most dedicated mtb holders clamp at the wheel!

For the price, the Rocky Mounts Monorail seems to be the best price, next closest is going to be between the Thule X2/Yakima Hold-up 2 and the 1Up QuikRack. Those all range between $370-$450 depending on where you get them and hold a minimum of two bikes with the ability to expand to 3 or more.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

gregnash said:


> For the price, the Rocky Mounts Monorail seems to be the best price, next closest is going to be between the Thule X2/Yakima Hold-up 2 and the 1Up QuikRack.


$298 for the Kuat Transfer2, 
Kuat Transfer Universal 2 Bike Hitch Mount


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

My bikes would shake all over the place at highway speed on my Transfer. Kuat figured the problem was too much tire sticking out side of my small car and sent me extra wheel straps. Monorail doesn't have this issue behind the same car, it was fairly unnerving. The Kuat also had issue with clearance for the fat bike when loading and the RM is great. I paid $225 for my 2 bike monorail from BC but I don't think that deal will happen again.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

patski said:


> $298 for the Kuat Transfer2,
> Kuat Transfer Universal 2 Bike Hitch Mount


That is a good deal, however, for me I added the requirement that it must be able to add another bike (removeable 3rd bike) which the Transfer does not have.


----------

